# Our second foal of the season, but a first for the farm!



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 16, 2012)

Introducing Charlie Brown (my jennies are Lucy and Sally, so had to keep the Peanuts theme! lol) A dark brown (maybe black) jack born this morning to my brown jenny Sally. He's HUGE, I bought her in foal, didn't see the jack, wasn't expecting quite a big baby, had to help pull while she pushed, but all ended well with a healthy big boy and momma did great (just wore out!)  This is our first donkey baby on the farm


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 16, 2012)

One more


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations! what a cutie


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats! A handsome little devil, he is.


----------



## Lewella (Apr 16, 2012)

Donkey babies are HUGE in comparison to mini foals!




He's a cutie!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 16, 2012)

Lewella said:


> Donkey babies are HUGE in comparison to mini foals!
> 
> 
> 
> He's a cutie!


That's good to know! lol This is my first and I'm amazed at his size.. The jenny is only 34", and again not sure how tall the sire is, but this guy looks like he should be a month old already, not only 12 hours! lol


----------



## bpotze (Apr 16, 2012)

He is adorable.....donkey babies always look like they are half grown when they are born....I should have mentioned that to you the other day....But he is sure a cutie....


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations Cristina! He's adorable! Will be looking forward to seeing 'dry' pictures of him!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 16, 2012)

congrats how cute


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 16, 2012)

congrats got to love those ears


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 17, 2012)

What a cutie! Congratulations.


----------



## Helicopter (Apr 17, 2012)

What a darling boy. Congrats. Keep those photos coming.


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 18, 2012)

*Congratulations*

I'd love to see dry pictures of him! Keep us updated!


----------

